# "LA CIUDAD DE ZAÑA DE LA OPULENCIA A LA DESTRUCCION"



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*De la opulencia a la destrucción*

La historia de este pueblo está enmarcada en la desgracia y la fatalidad, pero aún guarda la belleza y el esplendor que la consagró como una de las ciudades más lujosas del virreinato del Perú.​









El pueblo de Zaña se ubica en la región Lambayeque, provincia de Chiclayo y distrito de Zaña, en un valle de llanuras del mismo nombre, un tanto retirado de la inmensa cordillera occidental de los Andes, en las coordenadas 6°55'15" latitud sur, 79° 34' 54" longitud oeste, a una altura de 46 msnm y a una distancia de 51 km de la capital de la región, Chiclayo; tiene un clima seco y variado, con marcada diferencia entre estaciones.​









La «Sevilla del Perú», como la llamaban sus habitantes, quedó destruida tras las inundaciones que acabaron con su gloria y riqueza. Este lugar, que poseía un terreno muy fértil, pudo haber sido la capital del virreinato peruano, de no haber tenido un destino trágico.

Camino a Cajamarca los conquistadores se encontraron con un valle entre San Miguel de Piura y Trujillo, que era la puerta de entrada a la serranía. Zaña tenía un suelo fructífero para los sembríos de arroz y azúcar. Gracias a su creciente economía, se convirtió en la tierra de miles de españoles.










La ciudad fue dividida en dos zonas, una conocida como la Zaña Colonial para las «familias más adineradas llegadas de España, que fueron atraídas por la riqueza del lugar, considerada la Potosí del norte», cuenta el historiador José Plaza Quiroz. La parte de Zaña Pueblo estaba habitada por los esclavos e indios dedicados al trabajo en el campo.













*Fatídico destino *
La ciudad fue creciendo rápidamente, era el centro comercial más importante. Sus recursos fueron exportados a Panamá, Chile y Guayaquil. «Tenía una gran economía y esto fue a parar a oídos de los piratas, quienes asechaban poblados en busca de riquezas», manifiesta el alcalde de Zaña, Marco Antonio Hernández. 

Fue así que en 1686, el belga Edward Davis arribó a esta zona por el puerto de Cherrepe y lo saqueó brutalmente. Poco después el corsario Sir Francis Drake terminó por arruinar el lugar. Las familias españolas fueron migrando a los alrededores de la villa. 

Cuenta la leyenda que las desgracias fueron consecuencia de un castigo «divino», debido a los bailes eróticos de los esclavos negros, quienes vivían en desorden y exceso en respuesta a los abusos de sus amos.




















El 15 de marzo de 1720, Zaña no pudo escapar de su destino. El río del mismo nombre se desbordó y con ello se llevó todo lo que encontraba a su paso. «La catástrofe ocasionó que los conquistadores se mudaran a otras localidades, mientras que los esclavos se fueron a Piura, Chincha y Quito», asevera María Antonieta Samamé, antigua pobladora y guía turística de la zona. 

Esplendor en escombros
La salida del río destruyó varias de las 14 construcciones españolas. Algunas quedaron en pie como las haciendas, que luego fueron convertidas en cooperativas azucareras. Estas edificaciones estaban ubicadas en los alrededores de la ciudad. 

Se levantaron siete templos. De ellos cinco están en ruinas y dos ya no existen. El mejor conservado, y muy visitado, es el Convento de San Agustín, considerado la obra de mayor valor arquitectónico de la Zaña Colonial. Otras iglesias son la de San Francisco, La Merced, la parroquia Matriz y la de Santo Toribio de Mogrovejo, patrono del pueblo.

A pesar de la destrucción, uno de los legados que la Zaña antigua conserva está en su gente, que aún mantiene viva su idiosincrasia. «En este lugar hubo una rica mezcla entre españoles, indígenas, negros y chinos que llegaron como comerciantes», narra José Plaza.

Actualmente, la villa está dedicada a promover el turismo mediante la restauración de sus ruinas. Asimismo, se lleva a cabo el crecimiento económico a través de su cultivo y ganadería. 
Los desastres no solo destruyeron la ciudad, también la hundieron en el olvido; sin embargo este pueblo lucha por levantarse y renacer de sus infortunios.



















*FOTOS:*
darioperu 
*FUENTE:*
1.- http://www.lambayeque.net/chiclayo/zana/
2.- http://www.redaccionline.com/index.php?Itemid=49&id=352&option=com_content&task=view
3.-http://www.mincetur.gob.pe/TURISMO/Plan_Copesco/proyectos/sana/ubicacion.html
*CON CARIÑO PARA LOS POBLADORES DE ZAÑA*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si habia leido aneriormente sobre Zania, una pena lo que paso.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

zaña tantos recuerdos


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

pobre Zaña!!!


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Que lindos monumentos, seria momento de hecharles una mano a la recuperacion de esos templos y casonas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente este thread, el mejor relacionado al tema de Zaña. Este tema debería ir a Nuestro Patrimonio.

También creo que se deberían poner en valor las ruinas que aún quedan, sería un interesantísimo atractivo turístico.

En paraguay y Brasil, pusieron en valor sus ruinas jesuitas y ahora son reconocidas como Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad, se podría hacer lo mismo con Zaña, aunque se necesitaría mucha voluntad del Gobierno Provincial de Lambayeque, y cumplir con todos los requerimientos que exige la UNESCO.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Ya había leído antes sobre Zaña, una pena lo que pasó por allá.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bonito e interesante thread !!!!*

Gracias Darioperu por el thread...agrego un poco más de información :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distrito_de_Saña


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tengo algunas fotos de zaña que despues mostrarè en ese thread, si es que el autor me lo permite. La verdad, me ha dejado intrigado y con ganas de saber mas.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Tengo algunas fotos de zaña que despues mostrarè en ese thread, si es que el autor me lo permite. La verdad, me ha dejado intrigado y con ganas de saber mas.



Con gusto amigo, todas la fotos que se puedan colgar bienvenido sea.


Ojalá que algún productor de TV ó Cine pueda hacer una miniserie, película, novela de la historia de Zaña, es muy agradable el lugar, su historia, (PIRATAS, ESPAÑOLES, OPULENCIA, ESCLAVITUD, LOS MOCHE, AHORA LAS RUINAS, ETC,)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué pena por la ciudad, parece que fue muy linda.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Q trizte el fin de esa ciudad.. lo que fue y ahora como esta


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

REPORTAJE DE CUARTO PODER


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Un poco de Zaña ...*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Unas fotos antiguas pero que vale la pena ver*


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Tanta historia que guarda esta ciudad... 
Es una pena que no haya tenido tanta mala suerte y no haya podido progresar, pero gracias a los problemas por los que paso zaña nacio la ciudad de Chiclayo...


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Gracias darioperu por el tema, chevere....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hasta me parece un poco Italia por el tipo de ruinas. Se verían bacanes con una iluminación y jardines bien cuidados, se ve que fue un lugar muy bonito.


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

ahmm...ver esas imagenes, este..algo dentro de mi se parte lentamente...
yo amo la historia del peru, ps y ver esto es....waaa
pucha q pena


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Ya me imagino cómo hubiera sido si nunca hubiera pasado por ese desastre que la desapareció, sería una de las ciudades más importantes del Perú


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que buenas fotos Inkan, cuanto patrimonio pidiendo auxilio, lo máximo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Edited.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Zaña*

Solamente una vez fui a Zaña, en marzo de 1994, entré a la catedral y me pareció muy llamativa.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Las ruinas me hacen acordar a las abadias tambien en ruinas de Inglaterra. Deberian ponerlas en valor y formar un circuito turistico.


----------

